# German Shorthair/Wirehair puppies for sale



## Buck fever (Apr 22, 2014)

I have 2 male pups available. They are 6 weeks old, have had tails docked, dew claws removed, wormed weekly and just received 1st set of shots. Mom is half Shorthair/Wirehair. Dad is papered Shorthair
Located in West Point, Ut
Text if interested 385-319-8154
$250


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Cute little stinks. i bet the mom is a hunting machine.


----------



## Buck fever (Apr 22, 2014)

Ya she’s amazing and they are so fun. She is the most versatile hunting dog I’ve owned


----------

